# anyone livery at a racing yard?



## Kate87 (27 October 2014)

I was about to move my pony to a racing yard which also takes a few liveries. the facilities are great, gallops and all year turnout on good(ish) land. i am having doubts however after taking a pal along to view the facility with a different set of eyes who reacted like it was a really badly run place. She thought it just looked run down, the horses(some unsound whilst turned out with others) she felt sorry for and said the place was falling down and untidy (not swept etc with muddy walkways). Now i was shocked by her reaction as i had looked at the yard and thought it just a busy,active place and the horses the top priority even though the yard wasnt perfect. my pal's yard is spotless but nothing much goes on there and it is more of a 'posers' yard then anything else. I admit she had a point about one of the fields which had two fence rails which had barbed wire across them and this i would have to speak to the owner about. 
i guess i would like advice as to what i should do. On paper its so appealing as i live a stones throw away and would be able to look after my pony morning and night. i would have to trust the owner during the 10 hours i am at work which is the main issue i have. He seemed nice and kept saying how he couldnt stand seeing liveries not looking after their horses and even made one leave after he neglected his horse so much. he mentioned his racehorses take priority but is flexible to my pony's needs and someone is always on the yard.
another consideration: do racing yards need certification? or certain standards to keep to train horses? i think what gives me concern is that it is not an registered livery yard...
advice needed!


----------



## SaharaS (27 October 2014)

I was under the impression that racing yards were not allowed to have liveries, unless it was on a remote satellite yard way off the main race yard & the racehorses would have no contact with the liveries - this is from a very well respected Lady trainer in Sussex, even her sisters horses were not allowed to mix & so they had separate yards run completely apart.If they  didn't I was under the impression that the trainer could lose their license. If this applies to point to point yards as well I am not so sure. British Horse Racing Board Authority would have definitely have some answers regarding the mixing of race horses with other horses/ponies & any other boxes they need to tick to keep their license..To train racehorses for entry into steeple chases, hurdle races and national hunt flat races you need a licence from the British Horseracing Authority (BHA).

Licences can be for jump races, flat races or a combined licence for both races.

Licences last for one year and must be renewed annually.

Conditions
There are numerous criteria you must meet to hold a licence. You must:

have at least five years experience in training yards or stables, with at least two years in a senior, responsible position (eg Assistant Trainer)
have at least three wins with a spread of horses as a permit holder
have managed a point to point yard for two years and have a minimum of ten point to point wins with a spread of horses
have NVQ level 3 in Racehorse Care and Management
attend and pass three one-week long courses held at the British Racing School or the Northern Racing College
attend a day-long seminar at Weatherbys
have public liability and employer&#8217;s liability insurance
be fit and proper to hold a licence, including a consideration of honesty and integrity (eg consideration of any criminal convictions)
comply with health and safety requirements
confirm that any employees are paid in line with the Racing Industry Minimum Rates of Pay and employed under required working standards
have suitable premises and facilities to train horses
If you are applying for a licence for the first time, you will also have to show that you can recognise disease and health issues in horses and have knowledge in areas such as horse anatomy, feeding, racecourse requirements and the Rules of Racing.

You must also provide a business plan, professional references, details of the yard lease or agreements for its use, a projected profit and loss account and a reference to confirm you have around £40,000 in capital or as an overdraft.

You must pass background checks and your yard and facilities will be inspected by a British Horseracing Authority Stable Inspector. Facility requirements will vary depending on whether you wish to train for jump or flat races.

Ideally you should have at least three horses in training.

You may be asked to attend an interview to show your knowledge, understanding of the Rules of Racing and management skills etc.

Licences will be subject to a fee which must be included in your application.

As part of the honesty and integrity requirements, licences are not usually issued to bookmakers.

Licences only allow training from a specified yard. If you wish to train from a different stable or yard you must have approval to do so.


----------



## Optimissteeq (28 October 2014)

SaharaS said:



			I was under the impression that racing yards were not allowed to have liveries, unless it was on a remote satellite yard way off the main race yard & the racehorses would have no contact with the liveries - this is from a very well respected Lady trainer in Sussex, even her sisters horses were not allowed to mix & so they had separate yards run completely apart.If they  didn't I was under the impression that the trainer could lose their license. If this applies to point to point yards as well I am not so sure. British Horse Racing Board Authority would have definitely have some answers regarding the mixing of race horses with other horses/ponies & any other boxes they need to tick to keep their license..To train racehorses for entry into steeple chases, hurdle races and national hunt flat races you need a licence from the British Horseracing Authority (BHA).

Licences can be for jump races, flat races or a combined licence for both races.

Licences last for one year and must be renewed annually.

Conditions
There are numerous criteria you must meet to hold a licence. You must:

have at least five years experience in training yards or stables, with at least two years in a senior, responsible position (eg Assistant Trainer)
have at least three wins with a spread of horses as a permit holder
have managed a point to point yard for two years and have a minimum of ten point to point wins with a spread of horses
have NVQ level 3 in Racehorse Care and Management
attend and pass three one-week long courses held at the British Racing School or the Northern Racing College
attend a day-long seminar at Weatherbys
have public liability and employer&#8217;s liability insurance
be fit and proper to hold a licence, including a consideration of honesty and integrity (eg consideration of any criminal convictions)
comply with health and safety requirements
confirm that any employees are paid in line with the Racing Industry Minimum Rates of Pay and employed under required working standards
have suitable premises and facilities to train horses
If you are applying for a licence for the first time, you will also have to show that you can recognise disease and health issues in horses and have knowledge in areas such as horse anatomy, feeding, racecourse requirements and the Rules of Racing.

You must also provide a business plan, professional references, details of the yard lease or agreements for its use, a projected profit and loss account and a reference to confirm you have around £40,000 in capital or as an overdraft.

You must pass background checks and your yard and facilities will be inspected by a British Horseracing Authority Stable Inspector. Facility requirements will vary depending on whether you wish to train for jump or flat races.

Ideally you should have at least three horses in training.

You may be asked to attend an interview to show your knowledge, understanding of the Rules of Racing and management skills etc.

Licences will be subject to a fee which must be included in your application.

As part of the honesty and integrity requirements, licences are not usually issued to bookmakers.

Licences only allow training from a specified yard. If you wish to train from a different stable or yard you must have approval to do so.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - agree, as far as I know the rules do not permit 'normal' liveries to be kept on racing (under rules) yards. not sure of this is the case for PTP yards? OP, from what you say, the facilities sound good, I wouldn't worry too much about a bit of mud but the barbed wire would concern me and I am surprised that a racing yard would have barbed wire in the first place.
How did the other horses look that were there? 
I am confused about the racing yard bit - it really isn't allowed by the BHA so maybe double check that it is a racing yard....


----------

